# SA Girls Are Hot!!!



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay so I've im'd a few sa girls and they're all awesome. They seem to be more interesting and easier to talk to than non-saers. 

This may be my #1 attribute that I look for now. I just have to figure out how to identify them :con Seems like most reside outside my area.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

scairy said:


> I just have to figure out how to identify them :con


That's easy, look for the stealthy ones...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol 
I have to agree - the ladies in here are so SASsy!


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah boyyyyyyyy!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The ones in my area have a special sign they wear. Look for that!

Seriously, the other day I was at the North Market and saw this girl walking around, skittering from one place to another, she was NERVOUS. So I said hi. And she gave the SA Club greeting...head down, eyes darting away from mine. She was cute so I waited for her to walk around to where I was again. This time I looked her right in the eyes and said, Hi, how areyou doing?. She smiled and said hi. She looked nice with a smile on her face. I think I made her day...........................more terrible than it was, haha!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL FC at making that cute girl uncomfortable. 

When I see ppl that seem really shy or I think have SA, I just want to give them a huge hug.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I get the same way. I want to say something but have no idea what to say. There have been so many times where i could have said one of the million things going through my head around SA and non-SA'rs. It's like i'm on the brink and then some higher power swoops in and steals my vocal chords.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll know I'll get hit for saying this, but I'll risk my reputation anyway.

I think most hot female SA'ers over the age of 21 are already taken - or at least _were_ taken at one point in the past - since guys have a tendency to be very superficial and judge strictly on looks. As long as guys are well-off financially and socially, they'll pick up any unhitched girl having such SA as long as she can cook, clean, and, uhh, put out.

Guys with SA don't quite have that advantage.

Before anybody starts hitting me, I'm only speaking generally. I'm well-aware that this doesn't apply to all attractive females having SA. Many are independent, talented, and survive quite happily without a guy in the picture.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Formerly Artie said:


> as long as she can cook, clean, and, uhh, put out.


Nice. When I become well established in my career of choice, I hope to have a woman give me a sponge bath nightly and then carry me to bed where she would then service me until I grow bored. Away, wench! Clean ye olde castle on ye bare hands or it's to the dungeon with ye!

But yes, most of the women here over 21 are -or have been- taken. Because they probably get approached.. and then, uh, agree to actually date the people who approach them. That takes guts I don't have.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> I think most hot female SA'ers over the age of 21 are already taken - or at least _were_ taken at one point in the past - since guys have a tendency to be very superficial and judge strictly on looks. As long as guys are well-off financially and socially, they'll pick up any unhitched girl having such SA as long as she can cook, clean, and, uhh, put out.


Too true


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am an exeption to your rule. Just would like to point that out. My husband does most of the cooking, helps out A LOT with the cleaning and is the sole provider. And he wasn't well of financially when we met at all. Shoots that theory right out the window.

Also, you can be bright, witty, independant and talented and _want_ to have a significant other. I don't _need_ anybody.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That's true. She doesn't need to cook and clean. She just needs to be hot.

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty women your wife. Go for my personal point of view, get an ugly girl to marry you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can see though, how a guy with SA would have a harder time finding a significant other in life for different reasons.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> And she gave the SA Club greeting...head down, eyes darting away from mine.


So true; that is the social anxiety greeting. That's exactly the greeting I gave to a random girl a few weeks ago who gave me a warm smile when I passed her in the library. Ugh.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Formerly Artie said:


> as long as she can cook, clean, and, uhh, put out.


Nah, if you put out you don't need to cook and clean :b


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> since guys have a tendency to be very superficial and judge strictly on looks.


Girls like the good looks too. They also like to deny it. But if you knew how many times I heard some girl saying something like, "Oh my God that guy was so ugly I can't believe he would even hit on me. Like what does he expect? I'll never go out with him!", or "I just met this really cute/hot/sexy guy the other day, and we're going out!"


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I highly agree with the subject title and OT.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

mismac said:


> Formerly Artie said:
> 
> 
> > as long as she can cook, clean, and, uhh, put out.
> ...


You know, I was actually thinking that myself, but just didn't say it for fear of getting myself in more trouble. :wife [s:3nitwxmx][/s:3nitwxmx] :lol



CoconutHolder said:


> I am an exeption to your rule. Just would like to point that out. My husband does most of the cooking, helps out A LOT with the cleaning and is the sole provider. And he wasn't well of financially when we met at all. Shoots that theory right out the window.
> 
> Also, you can be bright, witty, independant and talented and want to have a significant other. I don't need anybody.
> I am an exeption to your rule. Just would like to point that out. My husband does most of the cooking, helps out A LOT with the cleaning and is the sole provider. And he wasn't well of financially when we met at all. Shoots that theory right out the window.
> ...


Indeed Coco. You would definitely be the exception to the rule, and I admire that too since I've always considered having a sense of *self* and independence attractive, not just looks. In fact, I would go so far as to say that most women here are the exception to the rule. The women I'm referring to probably wouldn't be using a computer. They're the SA/submissive type, with their male counterparts being the dominant bringin'-home-the-bacon type. Rarely is it the other way around. Being a male, I don't put looks any more above the non-physical traits a female has, those being, in your words, bright, witty, independant and talented, but that's just me. I would probably put looks slightly less below it now that I think about it. Given someone with average looks and having all those traits you mentioned, versus someone who's extraordinary hot, but a bit of a bimbo, I would go for the first. So in a way, I suppose I'm the exception to the rule too.

A male starting a thread entitled, "SA Girls ARE Hot!!!!", isn't too surprising, although a female to title a thread like that for males would be seen as surprising.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Stanley said:


> Formerly Artie said:
> 
> 
> > since guys have a tendency to be very superficial and judge strictly on looks.
> ...


I would agree with that. Girls can certainly be superficial too, but it's much more prevalent in guys.



Qolselanu said:


> I highly agree with the subject title and OT.


I'll agree with that too.

Edit: OT or OP? Not sure what OT is.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> Indeed Coco. You would definitely be the exception to the rule, and I admire that too since I've always considered having a sense of *self* and independence attractive, not just looks. In fact, I would go so far as to say that most women here are the exception to the rule. The women I'm referring to probably wouldn't be using a computer. They're the SA/submissive type, with their male counterparts being the dominant bringin'-home-the-bacon type. Rarely is it the other way around. Being a male, I don't put looks any more above the non-physical traits a female has, those being, in your words, bright, witty, independant and talented, but that's just me. I would probably put looks slightly less below it now that I think about it. Given someone with average looks and having all those traits you mentioned, versus someone who's extraordinary hot, but a bit of a bimbo, I would go for the first. So in a way, I suppose I'm the exception to the rule too.


 :squeeze


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh yeah I meant OP.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

scairy said:


> I just have to figure out how to identify them .


We should all get those "Ask me about my crippling shyness" t-shirts they selll.


----------



## Chris 2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Stanley said:


> Formerly Artie said:
> 
> 
> > since guys have a tendency to be very superficial and judge strictly on looks.
> ...


That basically my biggest fear :cry


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> Stanley said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Formerly Artie":1odgypex]since guys have a tendency to be very superficial and judge strictly on looks.
> ...


I would agree with that. Girls can certainly be superficial too, but it's much more prevalent in guys.

[/quote:1odgypex]

i dunno, i think it's pretty even. in my age group anyway (18-21)


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

The whole married part is true of one I talked to _**cough** Scare-All_ but not the others.

And by hot ofcourse they're physically hot but in talking back and forth online they seem to be good people that are really interesting. It's almost like the sa connection causes both to let their guard down and talk about whatever. There is less holding back. They don't get scared away as easily. Not sure if any of that made sense :con :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Stanley said:


> Formerly Artie said:
> 
> 
> > since guys have a tendency to be very superficial and judge strictly on looks.
> ...


Yeah, I've heard those sort of comments countless times over the years. Back when I was actively interested in actually getting some sort of attention from females in a romantic sense, I was depressed over my lack of acceptable appearance. I don't think people have to be "hot" for most people to think they're attractive (a base level of physical appearance is good enough for many people), but you can't be in the bottom 5th percentile and expect to have the odds in your favor.



Cerberus said:


> I don't see ugly or hot. I've transcended those concepts. I now have to rely on people telling me they're hot or ugly because I just can't tell.


I can relate to this as well. I don't know why, but my sense of who's physically attractive and who isn't (according to common convention) seems to be off. In general though, someone who thinks they're hot tends to be more unattractive to me. I just can't stand that sort of brazen confidence in one's looks, as if it has any substantial meaning (or as if they did ANYTHING to deserve praise for their physical appearance).

In addition, people who cling to their looks are in for slow punishment as they age and their youthful looks betray them.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

mismac said:


> Formerly Artie said:
> 
> 
> > as long as she can cook, clean, and, uhh, put out.
> ...


I'm guessing you are under 25? :lol


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

scairy said:


> And by hot of course they're physically hot but in talking back and forth online they seem to be good people that are really interesting.


From what I've seen in the picture section, there are quite a few beautiful women on this board. When I first at some of those posts many moons ago, I was pleasantly surprised how pretty these girls here are. I'd have to take a deep breath before I'd approach many of the women here.


----------

